# Anybody ever tried willow wood?



## Master of none... (Jan 25, 2012)

As long as some others are asking about random wood species...

A large weeping willow tree landed in my lap (actually my yard) after a recent storm and it has some good solid sections that could be milled for lumber. I'm wondering if it's worth my time to cut and sticker it since I have never heard of anyone using willow. Have any of you had any experience with it? Should I just cut it up for firewood?

Thanks!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am curious as to the answers you get. I have about 500 ft that I got for free.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I turned some but not flat work tho :thumbsup:


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

I've used it for drawer sides. It's been a while, but I don't remember any particular problems with it. Had a unique smell if I recall.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Years ago, one of the woodworking magazines had an article about making garden trugs (baskets) out of the wood. All of the wood was steam bent and the handles (hoops) still had the bark on it. I don't remember if the wood itself was sawn or split with a fro.


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

There are several varities of willow and the one normaly found along creek banks in Texas deterioates quickly when exposed to the elements. Wheeping is all limbs which can't be good when it comes to stability.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Never made anything out of it but I did try to burn it once. Heck, that stuff will put a roaring maple & oak fire OUT !! I even dried it for 2 years and the outcome was the same. I finally threw it over a bank. All that work cuttin & splittin for nuthin !


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

TS3660 said:


> Heck, that stuff will put a roaring maple & oak fire OUT !! I even dried it for 2 years and the outcome was the same. I finally threw it over a bank. All that work cuttin & splittin for nuthin !


Now that right there is funny!:laughing::laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a neighbor who also had some he cut, split and stacked in a woodshed for two years that would not burn. When you added it to a roaring hickory fire, it would steam, ooze water and generally put the fire out. I doubt it would ever stabilize enough to use as lumber.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is Cricket Bats 
or outdoor twig/branch furniture. :smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

If you keep it around long enough it will dry and then it burns very hot and very fast. I melted an aluminum pie iron in a Willow camp fire.


----------



## Master of none... (Jan 25, 2012)

well, thanks for the replies. It sounds like it wouldn't be worth the effort to use it as lumber or firewood! I just hope I can find a bank to throw it over :laughing::laughing:


----------



## bentwood (Jan 26, 2012)

Master of none... said:


> well, thanks for the replies. It sounds like it wouldn't be worth the effort to use it as lumber or firewood! I just hope I can find a bank to throw it over :laughing::laughing:


Might keep it handy in case your shop catchs fire .:no::yes::laughing:


----------



## jcrom (Nov 30, 2016)

I have had Willow sawed and have dried/planed and used in cabinetry. Beautiful wood. Once dry, very light and strong. Would not be good for outdoor use, I don't think. Must be VERY dry before planing, or will fuzz too much. All in all, very nice wood. John


----------

